# Who is getting ready?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Gotta get the heads sharp!









When it does this to your hair it's good to go.








Fully assembled death dart








The ol' girl is ready to go. 50+ years old. Who knows how long since she got bloody. The String silencers I refer to as Josh balls. I fashioned them with alpaca fleece from my dad's alpaca named Josh.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Going to be testing some broadheads this weekend. Tried my first mechanicals the other day and they flew horrible. Not sure why, field points still hitting mark at 90 yards. Going to try some slick trick fixed blade and see how that goes.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Going to be testing some broadheads this weekend. Tried my first mechanicals the other day and they flew horrible. Not sure why, field points still hitting mark at 90 yards. Going to try some slick trick fixed blade and see how that goes.


I have also experienced mech heads that didn't fly as well as fixed. 20 yards is as far as Im gonna worry about shooting these. I'm getting great bare shaft flight at that distance


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Going to be testing some broadheads this weekend. Tried my first mechanicals the other day and they flew horrible. Not sure why, field points still hitting mark at 90 yards. Going to try some slick trick fixed blade and see how that goes.


What is “terrible”? Like 6” low at 90?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I still haven’t got my bow all set up and back together. Work, kids and the wife keep all my free time pretty well occupied right now. I’ll probably sight her in the night before, break open a new pack of rage hypodermics and call it good. Thankfully 8 yard shots don’t require too much skill to pull off.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> I still haven’t got my bow all set up and back together. Work, kids and the wife keep all my free time pretty well occupied right now. I’ll probably sight her in the night before, break open a new pack of rage hypodermics and call it good. Thankfully 8 yard shots don’t require too much skill to pull off.


Most of my shots are under 20, but I would love to get one under 10. It's so awesome being that close, seeing their eyes, hearing them breathe, etc.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Total respect. I've always been tempted to try traditional, but face enough frustration as it is with modern gear. 

What kind of broadheads are those?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

still waiting for colorcountrygunner to come shoot stickbows at Timp...invite is there


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Most of my shots are under 20, but I would love to get one under 10. It's so awesome being that close, seeing there eyes, hearing them breathe, etc.


The cow I shot last year was close enough that my range finder wouldn’t pick her up. Wish I had the recurve that time. Probably could have hit that one


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> Total respect. I've always been tempted to try traditional, but face enough frustration as it is with modern gear.
> 
> What kind of broadheads are those?


Those are VPA 2 blades. One solid piece of carbon steel. Absolute unit of a head.


----------



## Stinky Boots (Jul 10, 2019)

Good luck with your stickbow I must admit I am envious. My go to broadheads were always zwickeys, I am going to try to get them to fly out of this new contraption and keep using them. I plan on hanging on to my sticks in case I can heal up and shoot them again.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Stinky Boots said:


> Good luck with your stickbow I must admit I am envious. My go to broadheads were always zwickeys, I am going to try to get them to fly out of this new contraption and keep using them. I plan on hanging on to my sticks in case I can heal up and shoot them again.


What kinda of stick bows did you shoot? The one in that picture is a Ben Pearson Hunter that was made sometime in the mid to late 60s. I also have a Ben pearson Bushmaster that was made in 1958 that belonged to my grandpa and a Shakespeare Tioga from around 1968. I'm proud of that Shakespeare find since I picked it up for $20 off KSL from a guy here in Spanish Fork. My one bow that isn't vintage is an el cheapo samick sage.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Airborne said:


> still waiting for colorcountrygunner to come shoot stickbows at Timp...invite is there


I haven't exactly been a fast learner at this stick bow stuff and I didnt want to look a fool in front of a bunch of people haha. Probably a dumb way to think because everybody is just there to have fun and doesn't care how well I shoot. I have actually really turned a corner and made some good progress lately though. Next summer I may feel worthy to show my face.


----------



## Stinky Boots (Jul 10, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What kinda of stick bows did you shoot? The one in that picture is a Ben Pearson Hunter that was made sometime in the mid to late 60s. I also have a Ben pearson Bushmaster that was made in 1958 that belonged to my grandpa and a Shakespeare Tioga from around 1968. I'm proud of that Shakespeare find since I picked it up for $20 off KSL from a guy here in Spanish Fork. My one bow that isn't vintage is an el cheapo samick sage.


II was shooting a Bear Kodiak , A 60s pearson mustang, a pearson cougar, and 2 samick journeys with 30, 35,and 40 limbs. I know people call samicks cheapos but I can shoot them as well as any of the others and I like them just fine the deer I took with a samick didn't complain. I actually prefer the samick journeys 64" length. Darn now I want to go shoot really bad. I liked shooting the others also but the bear is 60# and at 68yrs old I don't see that happening anymore, You stole that Shakespeare..........Good luck


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MooseMeat said:


> What is “terrible”? Like 6” low at 90?


Like blades deploying mid flight on the first shot, second shot the head caused so much drag it pushed the arrow offline and missed the target completely. This was at a reasonable 40 yards. Over the weekend 4 blade 125 grain Slick Tricks flew great at 50 and hit right on with my field points. They size and shape of these broadheads are so close to my field points its no surprise they flew great. 

The only thing I can figure is those NAP Killzone 125's have too much surface area compared to my field points, and the bow is sending them too fast. I am not skilled enough to know for sure but all I can say is the mechanical experiment was one and done lol


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just sharpened up another fresh from the pack VPA. Good Lord, steel with a rockwell hardness of 55 takes some elbow grease to put a good edge on them! The good thing is once it's on there it's gonna keep that edge retention wonderfully compared to lower quality steels.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Yep. Lots of scouting. Packed in some water last weekend. Studied trail cams and videos from the last couple of years, I think i see a corrleation in dates on when elk have been traditionally present. Keeping an eye on this weekends forecast, expecting some rain. Matched broadheads to arrows last night. I think I sharpened them last year, but I'll probably go over them again. Stuff is laying out on the basement floor. Gotta redo my pack from last weekend. 

Big downer is i've been recovering from this shoulder injury from over last winter - still. Rotator cuff or bicep tendenosis. Saw a physical therapist. It's still an ongoing issue, but way better then it used to be. I'm a side sleeper and can't really rest on that shoulder for very long, so i roll around more then i normally would.

I can pull my bow, and send 4 to 6 deliberate shots on my basement target, but I don't want to overdo it. Haven't been able to practice as much this year. Nice traditional bow in this thread, but I couldn't draw it very much. Loving that 85% let off.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, it is pretty much here. Headed out in to morning. I am hoping to take my first archery animal. Any advice for someone trying to get their first bow kill? I have practiced a ton, and feel confident in my shooting, but I know it is a lot different on a live animal in the field.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Raptorman said:


> Well, it is pretty much here. Headed out in to morning. I am hoping to take my first archery animal. Any advise for someone trying to get their first bow kill? I have practiced a ton, and feel confident in my shooting, but I know it is a lot different on a live animal in the field.


 Think of it as a learning experience.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Raptorman said:


> Well, it is pretty much here. Headed out in to morning. I am hoping to take my first archery animal. Any advise for someone trying to get their first bow kill? I have practiced a ton, and feel confident in my shooting, but I know it is a lot different on a live animal in the field.


Be patient and wait for the right shot opportunity. Don't get impatient and force a shot that isn't there. Sometimes better shot opportunities present themselves and sometimes they don't, but missing a shot opportunity by passing on an iffy shot doesn't suck as bad as wounding something you don't recover.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Being able to shoot is secondary to being able to hunt. All that practice is for not if you never get an opportunity.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

All i'm going to say is tonight is the last night i sleep in my own bed until Monday evening. Murphies law being what it is.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Lone_Hunter said:


> All i'm going to say is tonight is the last night i sleep in my own bed until Monday evening. Murphies law being what it is.
> View attachment 153084


Do you have a wet suit packed in there somewhere ?
Your going to need it !!


----------



## Wbrim (Sep 5, 2021)

Raptorman said:


> Well, it is pretty much here. Headed out in to morning. I am hoping to take my first archery animal. Any advice for someone trying to get their first bow kill? I have practiced a ton, and feel confident in my shooting, but I know it is a lot different on a live animal in the field.


By no means am I an expert, but one thing that’s helped me a LOT is to visualize actually taking a shot before you’re in that situation. Try to go thru all the details and make sure you’re doing every part of your shot execution. It helped me learn to keep a more level head when it counts.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are shooting at a buck or a bull don't look at the antlers. Just concentrate on the hairs that you want to shave

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

2full said:


> Do you have a wet suit packed in there somewhere ?
> Your going to need it !!


That's the truth. I hate hunting in the rain.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> That's the truth. I hate hunting in the rain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Looks like last opener to me. I like hunting after rain. We just need a break at the right time.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

2full said:


> Do you have a wet suit packed in there somewhere ?
> Your going to need it !!


Yep, sure do. Last year I just had a water proof coat, this year i've a full set of rain gear from kings. I'm more worried about the road conditions going on.


----------



## lancetb (6 mo ago)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Yep, sure do. Last year I just had a water proof coat, this year i've a full set of rain gear from kings. I'm more worried about the road conditions going on.


How do those fit, big? Did you get the XKG?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

lancetb said:


> How do those fit, big? Did you get the XKG?


I think they're sized just right as an outer layer. Yeah XKG. Though I ordered the hunter series rain gear from a 3rd party on amazon, and they sent XKG instead. I gave them a good review. 

Honestly though, I don't expect they'll keep my dry humping up a mountain. I'll get wet from sweat instead. Kinda like rain poncho's, which is why I stopped wearing them, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

APD said:


> Looks like last opener to me. I like hunting after rain. We just need a break at the right time.


Yeah if the storm ends a few hours before last light you better get in position, they will be out to feed.


----------

